# Exterior Home Passive Defense & Strategies



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Defending our homes will be a major concern come SHTF. What I intend to discuss here are defenses placed on the exterior of a home and yard that do not involve active responses. Examples of passive defensive devices are nailboards or tanglefoot. I am not talking here about active measures taken by the home occupants on watch or in response to an incursion; I will start a thread about that later. What I’m hoping for in this thread is for us to share our best ideas with each other regarding passive detection & warning devices, intrusion deterrents, and exterior home reinforcement.

Among all the devices I intend to use, 2 categories are most important to me, -early warning of trespassing and making my home as impervious to forced entry as possible.

Early warning will be provided by the following methods:
1)	On the outer perimeter, several tripwires alarmed by smoke detectors.
2)	4 battery-powered motion detectors covering each side of my house, including remotes inside my house).
3)	6 battery-powered motion activated lights covering paths of approach & egress at my property.
4)	Tangle foot with small bells attached, hidden in tall grass throughout the yard.
5)	Inductance touch alarms attached to the doorknob of each outer door.
6)	A 24 hour house guard roaming the outside of the house.
7)	Neighbor house guards will be required to sound a local alarm if they witness trespassing into neighbors’ properties.
8)	I have a solar energy system that can be used to re-charge my batteries.

House hardening will be provided through the following construction:
1)	The bottom half of all first floor and basement windows will be covered in 3/5ths inch pressure-treated plywood with spikes attached to the top. The remaining window area, including the upper windows, will be covered in stiff taut cage wire to allow for light, ventilation, observation, gun emplacement, and to prevent intentional window breakage.
2)	My outer doors are made of metal, with metal frames, but swing inward. All screws have been replaced with 2 ½ inch non-shearable screws. They each have reinforced deadbolts and Medico locks which can’t be picked.
3)	This summer, I plan to install steel barred screen doors outside my outer doors for extra protection, being able to speak with visitors behind safety, and house ventilation.
4)	On the outside of each door, I will cover each door with 3/4th inch pressure-treated plywood, so that only one person can enter at a time through a slit, and place the plywood to expose the knob and lock of only the strongest door. The other doors will only be able to be opened from the inside.
5)	I will reinforce all doors with removable struts at the top, middle, and bottom of the doors. These struts will fit tight against the door, to prevent any movement if someone tries to kick it in.
6)	The porch in front of my front door will be painted with lithium grease, so that intruders will not have leverage to kick in the door. I will keep a hemp mat inside the house to use for escape.
7)	My outer doors open into alcoves, so I am able to place hooks outside the swing of the door on the walls, so that a nylon net can be strung across them in case someone tries to break in. I will be able to shoot intruders from cover while they are inside my house trying to get past the net.
8)	An adult with a gun will be in the first floor of the house at all times.

Other devices I will use
1)	I have a nearly un-climbable high vinyl back yard fence, which I will also spray with lithium grease to make it more slippery.
2)	Nailboards will be placed at any point where someone can climb or jump into my yard from a fence or wall.
3)	Using my fence and pressure-treated plywood topped with spikes, I will be able to create a nearly impenetrable safe space in my back yard and garden.

These are some of my ideas. What devices and methods do you plan to use?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@TGus I live on a dead end road. Hopefully the neighbors will see the necessity of cooperating in local defense in a SHTF. Two cars sideways will block the road effectively. Dogs and sentrys will defend the back yard approaches. Signs on the cars warning that snipers protect the area may be a deterrence, but only to casual looters. Idealy we would have enough people to actually do that if gangs appeared, but keeping any large attacking groups away from the houses by overwhelming force at the barricades would be the best strategy. Single intruders can be handled on a homeowner by homeowner basis.

I've got some enhanced defensive measures in storage, but they aren't deployed because I don't want to live in a fortress. As always, steel doors, good locks, and alarms are in place. Your plans to install steel storm doors that open outward is a good one. I love mine and you would need a pickhead axe and time to get through one. In a SHTF sleeping in shifts with everyone else staying armed and alert with long guns would be required. It would be a shitty way to live.

P.S. Your plan to have a 24 hour roving guard outside will fall to a man with a deer gun, if they're serious about attacking you. I wouldn't volunteer for that duty. Hidden sentrys would be better, I think.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a Moat and am Working on a Wall.

I have a "consumer" grade drone with GPS and auto take off/land that I have a live feed 4k camera attached to it. 

You can see a LOT coming from 400' off the deck.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> I have a Moat...


Alligators, piranhas, or Greek Fire.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Alligators, piranhas, or Greek Fire.


Too cold in the winter here in SEMO for the Gators or Prianhas:
Snapin turtles though...










and some diesel and styrofoam pellets


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Remember it will be very easy to burn someone out of a fortified position. Especially if you coat it with flammable material. 

Also a patient sniper will quickly make short work of guards, dogs and sentries. Hiding and watching your routine to quietly remove the guards with a 22 and a silencer. Even a larger caliber rifle from a long distance. One bang flop and wait for the next poor sucker to draw the short straw. 

I'm not trying to belittle you and you bring up viable concerns. Having run through many scenarios in my head. Haven't come up with realistic options that can't be easily defeated. Not wanting to waste time and resources on something that really just makes you feel safer. But in reality is just a small bump for a determined foe to over come. It will be interesting to see what people come up with.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Point being made, is I can see 100 yards into the forest from my deck.

I can see my deck from 200 yards into the forest.

A sniper could just wait for me to walk out to the car.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> Point being made, is I can see 100 yards into the forest from my deck.
> 
> I can see my deck from 200 yards into the forest.
> 
> A sniper could just wait for me to walk out to the car.


This is Osamas home in Pakistan:









Notice the WALL.
It took "SEAL TEAM 6" to kill him. 
They didnt use a sniper.

CONTROL the LOS.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

A lot of the barricade descriptions sound fairly effective against a person on foot without heavy tools, but my first thought is that confronted with those types of defenses I would simply use a pickup truck or SUV with a wedged gas pedal if I wanted in.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Malcom Renolds said:


> This is Osamas home in Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Correction ,they used seal team 6 getting there. Everyday soldiers killed BG's in building with walls like that around it often.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> @TGus ...
> P.S. Your plan to have a 24 hour roving guard outside will fall to a man with a deer gun, if they're serious about attacking you. I wouldn't volunteer for that duty. Hidden sentrys would be better, I think.


You've got a point there, but in a Boston suburb, I'll take my chances against "the man with a deer gun". There aren't many long guns in this area.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> Point being made, is I can see 100 yards into the forest from my deck.
> 
> I can see my deck from 200 yards into the forest.
> 
> A sniper could just wait for me to walk out to the car.


There's no practical defense a home can put up against a good patient sniper.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd like to make a request to those of you who've been in the military, and haven't yet replied to this topic, to think of what needs to be said here for the benefit of us preppers who haven't had your training or experience. This is an important topic that might seem like second-nature to you, but, for the rest of us, what you know may not be so obvious, -and it may save our lives some day.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> Defending our homes will be a major concern come SHTF. What I intend to discuss here are defenses placed on the exterior of a home and yard that do not involve active responses. .............. What devices and methods do you plan to use?


TGus, . . . this is seriously a complicated problem to solve, . . . and that is being good to it in just saying it can be solved.

Truthfully, . . . there is no impregnable position, . . . no amount of hardening will work for the average joe like you and I, . . . the Germans of WW2 proved that. Concrete bunkers, with artillery pieces, . . . pillboxes, . . . etc. all fell prey to hand grenades, . . . flame throwers, . . . and GI ingenuity.

What you need to do is make your place "not appealing" to the rogues coming thru your neighborhood. Make your neighbor (that you don't like anyway) look more inviting.

Rose bushes, blackberry vines, and thorn trees planted under windows are good.

Big ugly dogs are good. Shutters that can be opened and closed, mechanically, from inside are good.

Either lots of light, . . . or no light around the place is also good. Some prefer one, . . . some another, . . . I like it dark. Makes the BG use light or night vision, . . . I'm prepared for either.

Some sort of night vision device should be on EVERYONE's radar.

This sounds hokey, . . . but a Cupola on your house roof, . . . with inside ladder access to it, . . . gives you 360 degree visibility, . . . and if the shutters are set at a proper angle, . . . you can see out real well, . . . but not be outlined by the opposite side.

May God bless,
Dwight

Edited to add: High five to the comment about a patient sniper being able to defeat darn near any defenses. In 99% of the anticipates scenarios we see, . . . that guy is a serious threat that is almost impossible to curtail.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> TGus, . . . this is seriously a complicated problem to solve, . . . and that is being good to it in just saying it can be solved.


Dwight, I appreciate though that you're doing your best to help out, here, and at the other thread. Thank you for that. I wanted these topics to be general, so people could contribute what ever they know works. Those of us who don't know should listen to what you "guys" think is important.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> TGus, . . . this is seriously a complicated problem to solve, . . . and that is being good to it in just saying it can be solved.
> 
> Truthfully, . . . there is no impregnable position, . . . no amount of hardening will work for the average joe like you and I, . . . the Germans of WW2 proved that. Concrete bunkers, with artillery pieces, . . . pillboxes, . . . etc. all fell prey to hand grenades, . . . flame throwers, . . . and GI ingenuity.
> 
> ...


if that "not appealing" includes barricaded doors & windows - you got it - a defended hard nut in an entire crapload of soft shell peanuts gives you a degree of protection ....


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

well, the low stone wall around my house keeps vehicles from ramming on through, 3 foot high, 10 inches thick mortar and limestone. Agave cactus growing along wall and spreading (this is fast growing type) one in my pic here is 6 yrs old, need to prune once a yr. Got prickley pear growing down hill of the house a the south side of property on a steep incline. I use as much natural deterrence as I can. You can not ever have a secure position unless you are in an old Nuke comms bunker or launch site that people are buying. Even then the maintenance on them is high priced to bring back up to par (generators, fuel, air filters, air scrubbers, spare parts). Best you can do is make it as hard as you can to make someone think about pain to get in there, and is it really worth it. You look too hardened; "Oh look, they must have something good in there to protect. Lets take it." Or more passive looking with natural defenses as Dwight pointed out. If it comes down to it, I will die on a pile of hot brass.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Cacti, very large cacti by each window.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.backdoorsurvival.com/ma...ier-fences-and-fortifications/#comment-211700

decent enough article to waste some coffee sipping time on .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know, a guy doesn't have to look like your stereotyped interloper.

Two nights ago our doorbell rang, and my wife was hesitant to answer the door. I asked her why, and she remarked that "all the teenagers are standing too near the front door."

Granted, it seemed like a garden-variety act of selling chocolate bars for some school charity, but who knows in this modern world. I grabbed a knife, stood in front of the glass panel on the door, and without opening the door or flipping the lock, I asked them what they wanted. I heard a garbled mess, but just stated firmly, "No thank you." The gaggle left.

Now, two things. I can understand that in today's world kids are safer gathering sales if they are in a group. But I can also understand that a "gang of teenagers" might seem troublesome to senior citizens, after all, my wife's first impression was 'fear.'

And to my wife's credit, these kids were pressed very near the door, and not at a conversational distance.

So, was there really a chocolate sale for charity, or was this an attempt for a cockeyed home invasion? I'll never know, but we don't open the door anymore for someone we don't know.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have taken steps to harden my property as well as my house as a matter of course. Hardened doors, windows, well placed roses, new higher fencing, security alarms, and cameras but some of my preps do include more aggressive measures to be installed after an event. Razor wire, Barbed wire, traps of various designs, etc. My efforts in this area have increased lately. A determined assault or fire will do me in, but otherwise, I am going to make you pay to get at me and then pay if you get to me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know, a guy doesn't have to look like your stereotyped interloper.
> 
> Two nights ago our doorbell rang, and my wife was hesitant to answer the door. I asked her why, and she remarked that "all the teenagers are standing too near the front door."
> 
> ...


Pesky, right? If there's someone I don't want to talk to I let my dog out onto the front porch. He sees them on the steps and starts barking manically. Then I'll say, "I can't talk right now." and go back inside. But those Verizon people are persistent. They'll do the neighborhood then come back to my house. Second time I don't answer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Put up signs and put in bear traps.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Pesky, right? If there's someone I don't want to talk to I let my dog out onto the front porch. He sees them on the steps and starts barking manically. Then I'll say, "I can't talk right now." and go back inside. But those Verizon people are persistent. They'll do the neighborhood then come back to my house. Second time I don't answer.


Consider the ring doorbell. Now, you can see what's going on and tell them to get the hell off your porch without opening the door. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know, a guy doesn't have to look like your stereotyped interloper.
> 
> Two nights ago our doorbell rang, and my wife was hesitant to answer the door. I asked her why, and she remarked that "all the teenagers are standing too near the front door."
> 
> ...


Dickens child thieving isn't anything new - and using kids to get the door open or lower your guard is something you can expect >>>> not an eazy to live with - but the military found out in Vietnam & Middle East that it was either the kids or them ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Big dogs.

I had one, a great big mutt I loved, that would on command "smile", bear his teeth but not growl.

Sic um.....well you know that.....

That old doggy was loyal and take on anything. Would take woodchucks and shake them until entrails fell out, them he would eat them. He got scratched by bears but never hurt.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Consider the ring doorbell. Now, you can see what's going on and tell them to get the hell off your porch without opening the door. :tango_face_grin:


Actually I have one. But the thing got disabled for some reason I've got to figure out how to get my phone back up and running in sync with the doorbell

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My dog is a Bichon--but he has an attack dog. Vicious thing, while surprisingly supple, intelligent and loyal.

The Bichon trained him well, despite his questionable pedigree. We have no idea how many ethnic slices of Milwaukee it took to engender this glorious beast. But as trouble unfolds there is a guttural and yet swallowed rumble, and his sculptured thighs spring like an oaken shaft blasted by a taught length of catgut.

My wife has tried to train him, but she raised him since he was a child. Yes, in youth he was ruthless and conniving, then maudlin and petulant. Yet, the mongrel sleeps an angel's own countenance, playfully wrapped around the Bichon.

Sadly, he will one day have to be shot, certainly he is not going quietly. Strangely, the Hispanics hung an unusual name on him..."Little Boy"...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Fortifying A Home*

If you plan to shelter in place then inventory for some of the following projects and install when needed.

*Doors:*

The purpose here is to slow down and confuse an intruder while you safely lay on the floor and shoot through the door.

First fortify the striker plate with longer screws or a heavier plate. *Cost per door: $1 or $10 
*
Add optional one or two Swing Latch Guards to each door. *Cost per Latch $11
*
Strengthen hollow core door by covering the outside with OSB plywood. Cut a large square around the doorknob. Place screws around the edges of the door. *Cost: $8*

Deluxe option is to place sets of angle pieces (looks like shelf brackets), one on each side of the door, bend the bracket ends to hold a 2"X4" board that drops into place. Consider two sets per door. *Cost per one set: $5*

*
For Sliding Glass Doors,* place broomstick in bottom track to keep from opening. Nail one-by boards vertically along the sides on the outside to keep persons from lifting doors our. Place an 18" strip of OSB plywood up high across both mid top and mid bottom, leaving one foot open across the top for light. Hang a curtain across the bottom of the Mid top piece so you can look through. Leave a large cutout in the bottom corner so you can open the door while someone crawls out; cover with curtain.* Cost: $10*

*Windows:*

The purpose here is to prevent an intruder from entering the smashed glass as well as to keep bullets from splattering glass on you, all while not allowing the intruder from seeing inside while you lay safely on the floor and shoot through the window.

For large front windows screw in 1/2" OSB plywood sheet over curtains so neighbors do not notice that you have something to protect. Leave one foot at top for light and one foot at bottom for air and lookout. Place screws across board so curtains can be propped open at bottom when needed. *Cost $8 *

Or, for large windows, cover with anti-smash clear film.* Cost: $30*

For smaller windows, screw 2"X4" board across middle of window to prevent entry. *Cost: $1*


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*12 Gauge Shotgun Alarm as a Porch Defender *

You can purchase a 12 gauge shotgun alarm for $30 here

You will need to also purchase a 3/4 inch galvanized pipe about an inch longer than the shotgun shell you will be using to direct the shot.

When pointed down, the device is an alarm when the trip wire is activated. However, *when aimed sideways,* *it is a weapon on your porch!*

Several trip-wires can be added to the device: one to be tripped by the intruder and one to be run through the wall for you to activate yourself.

*Want a Safety?* Put a loop where all lines converge to fire the alarm. Hang the loop on a removable nail, with the nail tied to a line going into the house. 
This way Aunt Bee won't be shot if she brings a basket of fried chicken. Make certain none of the shot goes into the house.

If you can take out one intruder at the front door and his buddy at the back door for only $60, without exposing yourself, you are way ahead of the game!!

P.S. Purchase extra galvanized pipe pieces so you can reload quickly. You can look for the fallen pieces (within 2 feet) later in the daylight.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Every property is different so different methods for different locations and approaches.

Strongly suggest that everybody read "The Defence of Duffer's Drift" by Ernest Dunlop Swinton. It's required reading at West Point and is only 50 pages so a quick read. The book is designed to get you to look at the terrain around your location and see strengths and weaknesses in your location for defense. https://www.amazon.com/Defence-Duff...XQ79HD0AA15&psc=1&refRID=ECSYAF9RWXQ79HD0AA15

Yooper, That 3' tall wall can also be used by an attacker for concealment and protection. @yooper_sjd

I admit I've done very little to harden the house. But my location with it's long sight lines is exceptional for the use of motion detectors placed several hundred yards away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

May God bless TGus, on whichever rooftop in Boston he may be hiding on.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Needles to say, but I will not be visiting any of you guys 😂 
My house is fenced (about 6ft tall fence). My plan is to plant Euphorbia milii along the fence, on the outside and let it grow. It has nasty thorns, and if you cut it, it releases an irritant sap. Not as effective as guns and all, but if some random burglar wants to jump over the fence, it will make his experience very unpleasant.
Some people on my street have electric fence on their houses, but we are not instaling that for now. 

As for "kids getting you to open your house door", the last trick they had around was 2 women that passed around on the houses offering something to sell. They bring a small child along. They offer their products and even if you do not buy anything, they ask if they could use your bathroom, because the child needs to use the toilet. Many people let them in, and they usually steal small things in the house, such as cellphones, jewelry, parfums. Most people only realize the itens are missing after the women are long gone. Sometimes they do not steal anything, but they enter your house to look what you have, where your door and windows are, if you have alarms, how many people are in the house and so on. Some days later, someone else breaks into the house and robs you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't usually answer the door. I have cameras so I can see who is there and most of the time it's someone selling cable, magazines, or some such nonsense. I just tell them not interested through the camera and usually they just move on. I am the Archie Bunker type, I am not even going to let you start your pitch before I slam the door in your face. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

we've had two separate instances in the greater metro area of full scale cop posing to gain home entry - suit dressed individual openly wearing a gun and a badge on the waist telling BS stories thru the doorbell camera set-ups >>>> ballsy


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

If someone rings my door bell, then I know there is a problem. That means then got through my gates and over my 6’ fence and moved 200’ across my front yard to the front door. Only family knows the gate code so If the door bell would ring (and btw it never has) I’d have a weapon in my hand and go around the side and flank them to see who it was. 

I have acreage that would not be totally defined in SHTF however, I’m on a dead end road that is easily blocked and most people know each other. Not to mention, this is Texas... we have a few guns, etc. 

As for fortifying the house, there are some good ideas that I’ll look into. I think the first thing is making sure any bad guys or people can’t get down my road via vehicle. My early warning is 3 dogs. They bark at anything remotely close (sometimes it’s a pain too). 

I like the idea of passive sensors around the house/property. Something like the alarm used for a driveway.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> If someone rings my door bell, then I know there is a problem. That means then got through my gates and over my 6' fence and moved 200' across my front yard to the front door. Only family knows the gate code so If the door bell would ring (and btw it never has) I'd have a weapon in my hand and go around the side and flank them to see who it was.
> 
> I have acreage that would not be totally defined in SHTF however, I'm on a dead end road that is easily blocked and most people know each other. Not to mention, this is Texas... we have a few guns, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep, there a few guns here in Texas. I am, if anything, well armed and well supplied. While the dumbases are trying to figure a way around the razor wire and booby traps there will be that "Incoming rounds" thing they will have to contend with as well. If I am a target I will have nothing to loose, I'll not be going gently into that night.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

5 landowners use the main gate on our private road. 

Landowner's #1 (Me and Mrs S) use it regularly. 

Landowner #2 informs me of his comings and goings. He also has entrusted me to routinely run security checks on his place. We get along very well. He is a weekender and enjoys maintianing our roads etc.

Landowner #3 is an 80+ year old woman who hasn't been to her land in a couple of years, the last time was to buy me a bottle of Makers Mark Bourbon whisky for helping her with the upkeep of her gate and entrance. Her Son-In-Law hunts in the fall and that's about it. He is a good guy and sometime we shoot together but mostly just small talk when he is pulling in or out. 

Landowner #4 just died and his nephew, who I know is the caretaker of his estate. He lives quite a few miles away and since we change the gate code regularly he checks with me so that he does not waste a trip. His estate is still uncontested and the nephew is not in a hurry to sell so it may remain as is for years. Stay tuned.

Landowners #5 are harmless idiots and they are non-existent and haven't been to there land in years. The last time they called Mrs Slippy to inform her that they would be visiting. They know that I dislike them as I've informed them that if they try any nonsense the "man" (he is certainly NOT a man but he is Male, I think) of the family's head will most certainly adorn a Pike at the entrance. That got their attention regarding foolish behavior. By the way, they are my in-laws! :vs_smile:

Could someone breach the entrance gate? Yes, but its not likely. Our area 911 has the code for the gate and I try to inform them when we change it but I gave them permission to cut the chain should they need to. Also, the Power Company has a separate lock on the gate.

Oh and we all have private locked gates to our own land in addition to the main gate.

Other than that, I feel pretty confident about the likelihood of trespassers being small.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Like Slippy, we live in the country.
Living in a city or suburb would be a defensive nightmare. I wouldn't even know where to begin.

We live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town. Property is fully fenced and gated, anyone knocking on my door will be met by me circling around from the back door with a gun in my hand. No one has knocked yet.

I prefer not to build some kind of defensive structure, but instead have freedom of movement. There's plenty of woods around here to fade away into.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I don't usually answer the door.


I answer the door, but I also make sure I take a pistol. Usually the interloper just leaves. The downside is that we don't get a lot of magazine discounts. The salesmen just beg off...

Then again, it's my house and I don't like to be interrupted.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Passive sensors people....Harbor freights are dirt cheap and good to 300 yards away....

Patient sniper my ass....I'm inside...warm or cool....well fed....water..cameras that see in the dark in hi def 200 yards at night due to IR illuminator floodlights...CHEAP! Fed by nothing but solar and batteries....everything inside a privacy fence that I can see the other side day and night with cameras...I can recharge sensor batteries with solar power that cant be seen outside the fence...I don't have to go out period and even have an outside privy and rain catch system that cant be seen outside fence. Patient sniper....he's gonna have to ring my doorbell or knock to see if I'm home...Like everyone else 00 buck through my door will fix the problem, I can even tell where to shoot to hit him dead in the nuts. 

Your biggest problems will be polite people...dad's and mom's telling you their kids are starving...Especially the assholes that believe in 6 kids are better than one...if they suspect you have anything then you have a problem. What would you do to save your daughter or son......Think about it?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When I do actually answer the door there is always a pistol in my hand or on my person. I live in a very good area, but that don't mean much in these days and times.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I keep a Colt 38 Special revolver in a drawer 8” from my recliner.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Once things go bad I don't plan on answering the door.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Passive sensors people....Harbor freights are dirt cheap and good to 300 yards away....
> 
> Patient sniper my ass....I'm inside...warm or cool....well fed....water..cameras that see in the dark in hi def 200 yards at night due to IR illuminator floodlights...CHEAP! Fed by nothing but solar and batteries....everything inside a privacy fence that I can see the other side day and night with cameras...I can recharge sensor batteries with solar power that cant be seen outside the fence...I don't have to go out period and even have an outside privy and rain catch system that cant be seen outside fence. Patient sniper....he's gonna have to ring my doorbell or knock to see if I'm home...Like everyone else 00 buck through my door will fix the problem, I can even tell where to shoot to hit him dead in the nuts.
> 
> Your biggest problems will be polite people...dad's and mom's telling you their kids are starving...Especially the assholes that believe in 6 kids are better than one...if they suspect you have anything then you have a problem. What would you do to save your daughter or son......Think about it?


Six kids are better than one.


----------

